# Ibis Gallerie `Alte Schule`



## Stefan H (28. September 2007)

Hier könnt ihr eure Schätzchen der älteren Generation presäntieren..


----------



## captain_ibis (28. September 2007)

ich mache dann mal den anfang. aus der stahlfraktion, ein spanky sowie ein mojo commuter und ein ti-road aus der titan abteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossSepp (28. September 2007)

SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖNNNNNN !!!!!!!!

Schade das ich meine kleine Ibis Sammlung nicht mehr habe  ,mal sehen ob ich noch irgendwo Bilder habe.Habe besessen : SS-Supersport Bj.?,Avion 92´,Mojo Steel und Szazbo ca.95´,laufen bestimmt noch irgendwo...


----------



## bsg (8. Oktober 2007)

Ibis Mojo Ti (ca. 95)

Inzwischen mit Cook Bros. E-Cranks, Ringle Spannern und Syncros Ti-Stütze. Kompett mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter knapp 8 kg.


----------



## ottmar (8. Oktober 2007)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖNNNNNN !!!!!!!!
> 
> Schade das ich meine kleine Ibis Sammlung nicht mehr habe  ,mal sehen ob ich noch irgendwo Bilder habe.Habe besessen : SS-Supersport Bj.?,Avion 92´,Mojo Steel und Szazbo ca.95´,laufen bestimmt noch irgendwo...



Du meinst zum Beispiel dieses hier?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Radlerin (9. Oktober 2007)

Die alten Ibisse sind einfach die schönsten! Ich hätt gern ein kleines, aber nicht ganz so kleines (meins jetzt ist 13", 14-15" wären perfekt):


----------



## CrossSepp (15. Oktober 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> Du meinst zum Beispiel dieses hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Ottmar !

Wo hast Du denn das Foto ausgegraben,Du Schwinnes ? Ach hätte ich mal lieber behalten,das schöne Teil... 

Gruß ins Grenzgebiet


----------



## Stefan H (1. Februar 2008)

Okay...Hendrik...Ich  will  dein neues "*Hakkalügi*"  hier sehen...*Sofort!!!*


----------



## carloni (19. März 2008)

Hier noch ein weiteres IBIS aus dem Schwabenländle, seit 1991/1992 in meinem Besitz. Zwischenzeitlich 8 Jahre Berliner Grunewaldluft haben ihm sichtlich gut getan, es nach wie vor faltenfrei  

IBIS #1520​


----------



## newsboy (9. September 2008)

ich habe ja auch noch einige ibis teile...











ashok


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. September 2008)

Ein Wahnsinn, was ist das den?! 
Was selternes wird es nicht geben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (9. September 2008)

ist ein szazbo in titanium. wurde 1994 für 1995 vorgestellt. es wurden wahrscheinlich keine 10 stück davon produziert. ausser den showbike bilder habe ich allerdings keine weitere bilder anderer rahmen gesehen.

es war wohl schlichtweg zu teuer. 











mehr bilder hier...


----------



## newsboy (9. September 2008)

und teile gibts von ibis ja auch noch. habe ich zwar schon tausendmal gepostet...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. September 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> ist ein szazbo in titanium. wurde 1994 für 1995 vorgestellt. es wurden wahrscheinlich keine 10 stück davon produziert. ausser den showbike bilder habe ich allerdings keine weitere bilder anderer rahmen gesehen.
> 
> es war wohl schlichtweg zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt dein Bike? Oder nur ein Foto von einer Show?


----------



## newsboy (10. September 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Bike? Oder nur ein Foto von einer Show?





newsboy schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch noch einige ibis teile...


----------



## Radlerin (24. September 2008)

Mit newsboy kann ich um Welten nicht mithalten, ich poste trotzdem noch mal ein Bildchen von meinem 92er Vögelchen, einfach zur Vervollständigung der "Alte-Schule-Gallerie" :


----------



## tomac_75 (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein IBIS Mojo ist nun auch weitestgehend fertig.

Vom Rahmen:





Zum Single Speed:









Outdoorfotos habe ich leider noch keine. Wird sich aber sicherlich noch ergeben 

Ursprünglich hatte ich Grafton Re-Entries dran. Die habe ich aber doch für ein anderes Projekt verwendet. War noch ein schöner Farbakzent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (18. Dezember 2008)

Update von mir vom Sommer:


----------



## dasritzel (30. Dezember 2008)

8,8 Kg, sehr weicher Rahmen für meine 85 Kg bzw."bequem" , wie auch immer, die Extralitekurbel wie Bremsen sind zu weich, d.h. es fühlt sich an wie  fürchterlich weich, statt der Kurbel ist aber eher der Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich schuld, der sich im harten Antritt verwindet wie Gummi, Tiso Schaltwerk zu empfindlich, nur was für "alteSchuleSchaltungenBikers" von vor der HG Zeit, Lenkverhalten gut, optisch geschmacksache, eher was für leichte Trails, Forstwege und Touren, 
bleibt so im Keller, schlachten lohnt nicht, 

Extralite Kurbel, Bremsen, Vorbau
Titankranz, KMC Kette
Hügi240, Mavic Felge
Stütze Nc17
Schalhebel Paul Adapter+ Shimano Lever, +Crosser Hebel mit Campa Bremshebel, 
Nokon`s
maxxis Mimo, (bisher halten Sie)
der Carbohalter und italostylelenkerband passt nicht wird geändert,

ich bin zu blöd, wer kann mir zeigen wie man die Grafik über URL einfügt , mit der Meldung URL angeben kann ich nix anfangen, Grafik anhängen geht,


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (31. Dezember 2008)

Salut, endlich fertig (montiert im Kabuff Grove Station Dresden):
Ibis ss 91 / 92
mit Mavic VTT 
Danke an Christian und Falk












Philippe


----------



## Stefan H (31. Dezember 2008)

Richtig,Richtig Geil!
Die Mavic-parts, Super...das du sogar noch ein original Schaltwerk ergattert hast!!
Jawoll...und Scott matthauser Bremsbeläge, die waren früher der absolute Hit.
Ein waschechter Klassiker.


----------



## elrond (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn man die Bilder sieht bleibt eine Frage offen, warum sind die neuen Ibise sooo häßlich?


----------



## Stefan H (10. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden!


Wart´s ab, irgendwann in 10 -15 Jahren wirst Du auch sagen;
_`Oh mann das Mojo Carbon...das waren noch Zeiten!` _
Die dann aktuellen Bikes werden Dir vielleicht auch nicht gefallen.

Oder du lernst über die Jahre, Häßlichkeit neu zu definieren..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Januar 2009)

Möchte auch wissen was er damit meint? 
Das ist meiner Meinung ein klassischer Stahlrahmen, schaut zwar nicht schlecht aus. Aber so toll ist er auch nicht, wenn da jetzt nicht IBIS drauf stünde würde kein Hahn danach krähen.


----------



## Defiant32 (19. April 2009)




----------



## olli (24. April 2009)

Auf Stefan Hs. Anfrage hin poste ich mal mein AVION SS. Allerdings ist nur der Rahmen mit Gabel _oldschool_.

Da das Ding mir aufgrund seines kurzen Oberrohres und des langen Steuerrohres perfekt als Tourer paßt, habe ich es mit aktuellen 9-fach Teilen aufgebaut:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. April 2009)

Sehr arger style!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (26. April 2009)

aufjedenfall einzigartig! 
..vor allem die lenker/vorbaukombi 
sind das shimano systemlaufräder?


----------



## olli (27. April 2009)

Stefan H schrieb:


> aufjedenfall einzigartig!
> ..vor allem die lenker/vorbaukombi
> sind das shimano systemlaufräder?



Ja, es sind Systemlaufräder. 
Vorbau ist jetzt X-ACT oder sowas, verstellbar -10 bis +60 Grad, steht auf -10, schaut ähnlich aus, ist aber schwarz und wurde nötig, weil der RR-Vorbau vom Bild einfach nie richtig fest zu klemmen ging (geschlitzer Schaft mit innenliegendem Konus - alte Bauweise, leider kein Schrägkonus, wie bei "neueren" Schaftvorbauten, knackt und zerstört auf Dauer das Schaftrohr).






Der Vorbau ist für eingefleischte IBIS FANS sozusagen das I-Tüpfelchen. 
Obwohl das Ding nicht übel ist, gebe ich es doch zugunsten meiner 29er ab. Bin gestern wieder 29er gefahren, das ist halt einfach nochmal eine Klasse besser.


----------



## olli (27. April 2009)

_Sorry, Doppelpost _


----------



## DEAN48 (1. Februar 2010)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## huhue (4. Januar 2013)

Mein mojo wie's bis vor einem Jahr aussah:






Demnächst dann der aktuelle Stand!


----------



## huhue (19. März 2013)

Und so sieht's jetzt aus:






Single mojo für den Asphalt gebrauch...

Hoffentlich wird dit bald wat mit dem Sommer...

Ciao
Daniel


----------



## nippelspanner (20. März 2013)

Sehr geil!
Aber die Bremsgriffe hast Du von Oma´s Klapprad geklaut, oder?


----------



## huhue (20. März 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Aber die Bremsgriffe hast Du von Oma´s Klapprad geklaut, oder?



Nicht ganz, 

warum es zu den Dingern gekommen ist, steht im Link zu dem Bike in meiner Signatur. Hat sozusagen Historische Bezüge...
Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich ursprünglich die alten Paul Love Lever (Canti Variante) verbauen, da aber das Budget knapp wurde, bin ich auf die DiaCompe ausgewichen. Das hat sich aber schon bewährt, da die Kiste schon zwei mal auf die Hebel gefallen ist, und die Teile sich einfach weggedreht haben. Die Pauls wären so fest gewesen, das sie 100%ig Schaden genommen hätten...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Stefan H (21. März 2013)

Super schön! Der Lenker macht viel aus!
Ne ordentliche Übersetzung die Du da fährst
Bis auf den Fox Aufkleber, den würde ich evtl. noch entfernen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (21. März 2013)

Jepp der Fox wird wohl noch weichen, ist im Moment mein einziger reflektor... (3M)

Die Übersetzung ist noch nicht final, da soll eigentlich statt dem 16er ein 17er rein (48/17). Hier gibbet ja kaum Hügel, da sollte dass dann passen.

Ciao
Daniel


----------



## Altitude (9. Juli 2013)

hier mal mein road ti

> mit neutron ultras:






> mit king r45/reynold


----------



## bertel (19. August 2013)

Hier mal mein 1988er Ibis Custom.

















Absolut neu, nie aufgebaut 

Leider ist mir der Rahmen zu klein. Über kurz oder lang wird es wohl den Besitzer wechseln.


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Und so sieht's jetzt aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Teil ist der Hammer. Richtig richtig schön!
Vor allem die Reifen. Hingucker, also wirklich. Da kann man schon neidisch werden.


----------



## Stefan H (22. August 2013)




----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. August 2013)

bertel schrieb:


> Leider ist mir der Rahmen zu klein. Über kurz oder lang wird es wohl den Besitzer wechseln.


 
Ich würde ihn gerne nehmen. Er fände einen würdigen Platz und Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune-toni (18. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal - Workin´ MOJO´s


----------



## Stefan H (18. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schick! ...und selten.


----------



## tune-toni (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke, Danke, dann noch ein weiteres Vögele zum heutigen vierten Radvent: Hakkalügi -schwarz wie die Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 56381 (6. Oktober 2018)

bertel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 1988er Ibis Custom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 56381 (6. Oktober 2018)

haste den IBIS Custom noch?


----------

